
Kevin Rose's Next Move: Partner at Google Ventures - asanwal
http://allthingsd.com/20120530/kevin-roses-next-move-partner-at-google-ventures/
======
cpeterso
Moving from talent acquisition to G+ to Google Ventures in just three months
sounds like the _"we're not firing you, but we'll call you "Director of
Special Projects" and you'll have an office but don't need to come in until
you find a new job"_ exit.

------
capred
Now this is good work if you can get it. $12m talent acquisition and then he
quits in 3 months.

Maybe im just not a valley insider but what exactly has Kevin done that was
successful? I'm not trying to be critical here, just don't see what warrants
the hype around him.

~~~
oldstrangers
Digg was a success once.

But mostly I think what Kevin offers is a very 'industry insider' perspective.
He's created startups, he's worked with a lot of them, he's funded many more.
So, experience and opinions/insight mostly.

~~~
libraryatnight
He also seems popular from his TechTV days, and then his time on TWiT, and
then of course Digg Nation or whatever his video podcast for Digg was called
only made him more famous among technology enthusiasts. He seems like a good
face and name to have around when you couple the insight with the fame.

~~~
mey
Revision 3

------
rjj
Duh, makes total sense. I was initially unsure where he'd fit in at Google
(Google+?, Android?, Gmail?), but as soon as I read the headline I thought
"Duh". His angel investments have been super strong and his willingness to
share his life has been inspiring. Digg and Milk didn't ever turn into
Instagram, but he kept making great moves forward.

Kevin - keep sharing your thoughts online and to the community, it has served
you well and will continue to do so. Congrats.

(Sorry for the lovefest HN, but that's how I feel.)

------
staunch
Surprisingly Google ventures doesn't seem very savvy to date. Kevin Rose will
probably be the highest performing partner in no time.

Smart move for everyone involved.

~~~
cicloid
... and probably a better fit for Rose ?

~~~
samstave
Exactly. I dont think having him as a Sr product manager on G+ was a good idea
at all.

I think he is probably far better suited for this role as he does have a good
pulse on the trends of the internet and that pulse should allow him to spot
great opportunities.

------
cantbecool
For some reason I still remember him as the 'Dark Tipper' and explaining emule
(or was it torrenting?) on Tech TV's The Screen Savers. I never would have
imagined him being an angel investor/entrepreneur.

------
benackles
I'm a little surprised they didn't put Rose on the YouTube team. He would've
been a great figure head for the video platform. It would have played to his
strengths as a creator and promoter of pro-am content.

That being said, perhaps Google Ventures is a great place too. Kevin has shown
a strong ability to act as a connector between budding entrepreneurs and
capital. This might be a brilliant move for deal flow.

